# 75lb. "Buffalo" in BPS catalog????



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I have the 2006 angler's cataglog from Bass Pro. On page 68 with the excel fishing line is a picture of a guy holding a fish. In the caption it says it is a 75lb. buffalo caught on 10lb. line while bass fishing.

Now, I don' know about you guys, but this fish sure looks like a bighead carp. No buffalo I know of has a mouth that big that a person can hold it that way....the way you would hold a large flatty or grouper....


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

it also didn't look like 75 pounds to me but i wouldn't know sizeing it just seems to small for 75 pounds


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Wish i could see the picture....you do know that big buffalo carp do have a rather large mouth, i know most guys catch them on big boilies out west.

I know the BP in Cinn. used to have a big carp or buffalo mounted in the fishing section(cant remember which)..dont know if they still do or not? It was atleast in the mid 40 to low 50 lb range.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

I haven't seen the pic,but I bet its the Buffalo taken about 2 years
back from the Miss. in MN?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

its hard to tell from that picture. It has a shadow casted on it and the guy is holding it like a flathead. The coloring of the fish seems wierd but that could be because the water was stained or something. Most buffalo I have caught are either a dull gray or almost black on the top. It does look like it has a huge mouth though. They guy has both his hands in its mouth hoisting it up. 75 lbs may be a stretch though. Unless the guy is 6'5" the fish only looks to be about 48".

Jake


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

It is a thick fish...I'd say 75 is possible. The way the eye looks(from what you can see) it leads me to believe it's a bigmouth.....and it sure has a big mouth. Imagine how big a carp or buff's mouth would have to be to do a two handed hoist....also, it's hard to judge overall size with the tail kinda laying on the ground?


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Bigmouth buffalo: picture


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Bigmouth Carp picture 

I'll try and find a better picture


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Okay, going to try to put this picture on here......


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

dooood..you got a smaller picture than that??


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Clearly the fish in the BPS catalouge photo produced by BB,
though it is small,IS indeed a Big Head 'Carp' and NOT a buffalo!
Look at the dorsal fin,anal fin and the cuadal fin base


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

that's what i was thinking too greg.. maan, i would love to hook one that size..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Gimme a break.....it's only my second picture posting!!!!!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

GEEZ US....I cant even focus my eyes that small to see it..heck he could be holding a child and i couldnt tell by that TINY picture...man BB....you need lessons in picture post'in..lol

Had to say that after your last reply..lol.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Here's a big pic:


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

No question of what it is now


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yup agree 100% Greg, look at the big eyes placed low on the head....Bighead Carp for sure!

Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Iam amazed that they even put a fish like that in one of their
catalouges?Let alone get the species mixed up.It must REALLY
have been caught on one of their products!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i still want to catch one.... on purpose, while i'm targeting them..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

It seems like they are more of a "gamefish" if you measure a "gamefish" by what it eats.... All the ones that I have heard of being caught were by bass anglers tossing crankbaits, spinnerbaits and things of that sort.....


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Where they accually hooked in the mouth or snagged?


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Pretty sure they were all hooked in the mouth...I'm not 100% on that...


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Then I guess if they will take a lure,it dosen't say much for their
'all plankton' diet then dose it?


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I guess not... I kinda figured with the placement of their eyes, body shape and what not...along with mouth size....they were like a paddle fish... I could swear though that the one caught down on the Ohio river was caught on a crank bait...


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

with the fish being that size, i'm sure its gonna eat whatever crosses its path.. be it plankton or baitfish..  just my thoughts..  
still want to catch them regardless..


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Interesting point Ak.I could see a 75lber swimming into a school
of small shad and filling up!You know those schools of shad where
they are all about an inch long?  They could take in those all day
I bet?


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Look at basking sharks and whale sharks....both get 40'+ and they are plankton feeders....


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well..saltwater plankton and freshwater ones are 2 totally different beast..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Well, look at the whole picture. Saltwater plankton may be larger and more abundant....but a fish over 40' long is feeding on them.

Now scale down to freshwater...smaller food....and not 40' fish(that I know of  )


----------

